# Glen & kovachii



## goldenrose (Nov 14, 2007)

Batavia Orchid Society had Glen Decker in last night for a presentation as part of their monthly meeting. Jim Blanford let us know last week that he was coming. It was great to meet Jim & Judy. There's a nice bunch of members down there & they host a nice winter show. There were alot of members that brought plants to display. Jim had a VERY nice specimen spicerianum that had 4 blooms on it. The leaves were immaculate & the flowers were presented with expert training! It recieved plant of the month award for growing under lights! There was a big catt that got the GH grown monthly award. There were lots of plants donated for the raffle, $1 got you 3 tickets. I won a Col.Wildcat 'Bob', those wildcat clones are nice, I like them & now I have one!

Did you ever think I was going to get to Glen's presentation?

Glen presented us with a travelogue to Peru & kovachii! The article he wrote for Orchids pretty much tells it all but it's further enhanced by the slide show & Glen's sense of humor! It's hard to imagine boisserianum growing all over the cliffs, being so numerous that they are like what dandelions would be here! 
What can be added to any cultural notes you may already have? 
The natural habitat is on vertical cliffs, growing on the south exposure, 
there is a constant drainage/seepage of water, 
due to elevation, nights are cool.
Other interesting tidbits - kovachii is a clumper, doesn't climb out of the pot, hopefully this trait will pass to hybrids. The flowers open on the small side (3-4") a take a week to grow to their 6-9" size! He had some progression shots that were really neat. They are also dark in color & lighten as they grow. Phrags will bloom on small, young plants but he feels they are not at their best until they're at their 3rd blooming!

What did I get?
Paph. dayanum, fowliei var. album(BS), Armeni White(BS) and Phrag. wallisii (dutch treat x self)BS. He had a limited number of kovachii hybrids, which got snatched up pretty quickly. I already have several, now had he brought straight kovachii, I would have had a much harder time resisting!

and NO Ron he didn't claim you were crazy!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2007)

Glad you had fun.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2007)

Rose, he usually says, Ron..he is out of control :rollhappy:
Nice purchases!! You will love the fowliei!! I put a pod on mine.
Glad you enjoyed yourself. Glen can be quite amusing.

Tomorrow I am going to modify one of his greenhouses so I can increase the light for some Bulbos and have room to continue expanding my collection without taking up any more of his bench space.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Tomorrow I am going to modify one of his greenhouses so I can increase the light for some Bulbos and have room to continue expanding my collection without taking up any more of his bench space.


That sounds like a challenge!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> Rose, he usually says, Ron..he is out of control :rollhappy:
> Nice purchases!! You will love the fowliei!! I put a pod on mine.
> Glad you enjoyed yourself. Glen can be quite amusing.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to modify one of his greenhouses so I can increase the light for some Bulbos and have room to continue expanding my collection without taking up any more of his bench space.



I didn't mention your name, he brought it up, it was something to do with the fowliei, I think, 'did Ron post a picture?' Actually I did a search & although I found the regular color, (it didn't take much to figure what the album would look like) BUT it was DARLING!!! Everyone has room for a fowliei, it's blooming size in a 2 1/4"pot & has a leafspan of about 6"!
During the slideshow Glen would show some other orchids growing along the roadside, 'don't ask me what it is, it doesn't have a pouch!' or 'oh yeah it's pretty but it doesn't have a pouch!'
It's so nice to work something out with Glen! You lucky :evil:!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron's lucky, usually Glen says about me, "Oh that pest!"


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 15, 2007)

i think he feels the same way about me...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys are lucky to be so close as to be considered a pest!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2007)

It's not a matter of close proximity. As long as you have a phone and the internet you shouldn't hesitate to contact a breeder or a vendor about getting a plant. IMO.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Jim had a VERY nice specimen spicerianum that had 4 blooms on it. The leaves were immaculate & the flowers were presented with expert training!




Tell me about training the flowers. My spicerianum has three buds but it looks like they are all going to be facing down. Should I start trying to slowly straighten the spike?I not is there anything I can do to get them to "lift their heads up"?


----------



## jblanford (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Ed.. I let the spikes get to about 8" in length, and then supported them with wire. I then let the buds hang down, and they just came up on their own. Hope this helps.. Jim


----------



## Corbin (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## isaias m rolando (Dec 14, 2007)

"*It's hard to imagine boisserianum growing all over the cliffs, being so numerous that they are like what dandelions would be here! "*
If you do not beleive so, I cordially invite to see it by yourself.
Have you ever travel to South America?


----------

